
Famous Study That Blind Auditions Reduced Sexism in the Orchestra. Or Did It? - utternerd
https://reason.com/2019/10/22/orchestra-study-blind-auditions-gelman/
======
bloak
Another article with similar content, but more details and less advertising,
previously submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19223719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19223719)

